# SONY VAIO CB15 - SHORT REVIEW (pics added)



## reddead (Jul 15, 2011)

hi everyone
its been more than a month,since i got my SONY VAIO CB15 and was looking forward to do a short review(i am too lazy to write a big one)
i have added a few pics but the quality is not great(thanks to my galaxy3)

*i52.tinypic.com/2db8h37.jpg

*i53.tinypic.com/5eu9z5.jpg

*i51.tinypic.com/4onpk.jpg

looks awesome

*i53.tinypic.com/flfthc.jpg

*i54.tinypic.com/w0qdfq.jpg

love the island style back-lit keyboard,also has a numpad

*i52.tinypic.com/29ztue1.jpg

*i54.tinypic.com/zo7pq8.jpg

*i54.tinypic.com/6qv6lw.jpg

love the FHD screen,don't know if it is better than xps

*i52.tinypic.com/2qxrs4h.jpg

SPECIFICATIONS:
CPU Intel® Core™ i5-2410M Processor 2.30 GHz with Turbo Boost up to 2.90 GHz
OS Genuine Windows® 7 Home Premium 64-bit (English Version)
HDD 500 GB (Serial ATA, 7200 rpm)
Memory 4 GB (4 GB x 1) DDR3 SDRAM (upgradeable up to 8 GB)
Graphics AMD Radeon™ HD 6630M / Intel® HD Graphics 3000[switchable]
Display 15.5 inch wide (fullHD:1920*1080) TFT colour display (VAIO Display, LED backlight)
Camera HD web camera powered by "Exmor" (Resolution: 1280 x 1024)
Disc Drive DVD SuperMulti Drive
Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11b/g/n
Bluetooth® Bluetooth® standard Ver. 2.1 + EDR
Backlit keyboard


PROS:

stylish body,shines and gives a bluish tint
keyboard is very smooth
backlit keyboard
FHD screen
never overheats
Value For Money laptop
great for entertainment-movies,browsing,games
great battery life-4.5 hrs on power saving mode

CONS:

speakers suck,can't listen a thing even if there is a little bit of external noise
mouse pad is placed on left side and gets touched while typing
FINGERPRINT and DUST MAGNET-has to be cleaned everyday
lots of crapware from sony

CONCLUSION:
for 54k,this is the best VFM (with a FHD screen laptop) in the market.i had my eyes on hp's dv6017tx and dell xps but both had their share of problems.
i wanted a laptop for watching movies,browsing and for a bit of gaming and this machine performed more than i expected.i have been playing BFBC2,MAFIA ,FIFA11,TF2,MINECRAFT,SUPERMEATBOY and more comfortably.....
laptop comes with a premium bag,but no drivers/win7 discs
i got this at sony flagship store for 54k,but you can get it for lesser from local dealers

PS:this is my first review


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats. I was looking for this model, but couldn't find the black one anywhere in Chennai. So had to settle for the HP 6121TX and I regret that decision everyday.


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase... How many USB 3.0 ports are there on this laptop.. The latest E series was quite disappointed since none of them had USB 3.0 or larger HDD's...


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jul 15, 2011)

why do you regret your decision?
specs look good


----------



## aniket.cain (Jul 15, 2011)

sunny10 said:


> why do you regret your decision?
> specs look good



I'm having too much trouble with the GPU on my HP 6121TX. And the laptop heats up too much while gaming. And the screen is crappy compared to the Sony's FullHD. I would gladly give up this 'good configuration' to get rid of these problems. But I'm stuck with this for a little while.


----------



## reddead (Sep 4, 2011)

HailStonE said:


> Congrats on your purchase... How many USB 3.0 ports are there on this laptop.. The latest E series was quite disappointed since none of them had USB 3.0 or larger HDD's...



only one USB 3.0 port,but one is better than none


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 5, 2011)

reddead said:


> Display 15.5 inch wide (fullHD:1920*1080) TFT colour display (*VAIO Display*, LED backlight)



Its _VAIO Display_ *PLUS*

And have you any idea about this optional battery and its cost difference ?

->*VGP-BPS26A Lithium-ion battery: up to 3.5 hours of use*9*

->*Optional Battery-VGP-BPL26 Lithium-ion battery: up to 5.0 hours of use*9*


reddead said:


> CONS:
> speakers suck,can't listen a thing even if there is a little bit of external noise



I am also having tension about this coz i'm also almost finalised to buy this lappi? Is it too low? Can you post a sample video?


----------



## pratik385 (Sep 6, 2011)

Dude go to a sony center and check it coz video wont clear your issue. And yes Sony's speakers are really poor you have to use a headphone compulsory for movies and music.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 6, 2011)

pratik385 said:


> Dude go to a sony center and check it coz video wont clear your issue. And yes Sony's speakers are really poor you have to use a headphone compulsory for movies and music.



hmm, one of my frnd also said same. Although i will buy razer carcharias, but fir bhi, a min quality of speakers is expected. I will check it out.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 9, 2011)

Nice short review 

Although the pics have Noise in them but still a well done review

Rep added


----------

